# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  چرا اینطوری شدم؟؟؟؟

## nazanin0_0

سلام دوستان میشه راهنمایی کنید 
من ده روزی میشه نمیتونم درس بخونم از عذاب وجدان شب و روز ندارم حتی موقع خواب همش با ترس و عذاب وجدان از خواب میپرم صبحا دلم نمیخواد بیدار شم موقعی که بیدار میشم توی رختخوابم گریه میکنم ولی نمیتونم بخونم خیلی حالم بده هیچ وقتی نمونده خیلی عقبم همه چیو میدونم ولی باز نمیشه کمک لدفن :Yahoo (12):

----------


## strang

سلام دوست عزیز
من راستش درحدی نیستم که توصیه ای به کسی بکنم چون خودم مشکلات زیادی دارم هنوز ولی میتونم بگم 

لطفا از الان به هر ساعتی که هدر دادی فکر نکن لطفا
چون واقعا مثل سمه ذهنت درگیر گذشتس حالتم از دست میدی میدونم عذاب وجدان خیلی بده ولی فکر نکن من قبلن اگه دیر از خواب بیدار میشدم کل روز از دست میدادم و نمیخوندم
ولی گفتم بزار فکرم تغییر بدم اگه۱۲ بیدار شدم فکر کنم من الان از مدرسه اومدم کسی ک الان از مدرسه اومده چیکار میکنه؟میشینه میخونه همین همینطوری
 از الانم فکر نکن خوب اینو بخونم اونو نخونم با این با اون بعد تا این روز میرسم اینجا الان  چقدر عقبم الان چیکار کنم
تو اول سه چهار روز بخون خودت زمان بیداری و خوابت رو تنظیم کن ببین چقدر میتونی تو یه روز بخونی بعد شروع کن برنامه بریز و برو جلو
واینکه
کاری که انجام دادنش اسونه انجام ندادنش هم اسونه :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (106): برو جلو

----------


## nazanin0_0

خیلی ممنون ولی طوری شدم کتابو باز میکنم حالم بهم میخوره منتظر بهونم فقد فرار کنم اصلا اینطوری نبودم خیلی بد شدم

----------


## DrDark13

میتونم این نوید رو بهت بدم که از بین 750000 نفر کنکوری 749000  مثل توئن .... فقط تو نیستی این مربوط میشه به حال و هوای این روزا... همه جا هیاهوئه همه سریال و فیلم میبینن و گردش میرن و ... اینا باعث میشه دلت بگیره چون فکر میکنی چه خبره اون بیرون ولی باور کن وقتی میری بیرون، برمیگردی خیلی بیشتر دلت میگیره ...
سعی کن هدفون بزاری و بخونی

----------

